# Looking to work as a physiotherapist



## Anna2 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi,
I shall be graduating soon from the European School of Physiotherapists in Amsterdam. I am looking for a post in Portugal. Does anybody know if it is easy to establish oneself there. I don't speak Portuguese.Many thanks.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The EU website Europa - The European Union On-Line should have some information about transfer of qualifications - and for the medical professions, it is often necessary to speak the local language at some minimal level at least. Some countries have special training programs for foreign practitioners that include language training.

But obviously you'd be looking to set up in an area with lots of expats and/or tourists who speak the language(s) you do.


----------



## Anna2 (Nov 29, 2007)

Many thanks for your advice


----------

